# Wallpaper Adventskalender 2015



## FunkyCop999 (30 Nov. 2015)

*Tag 1​*
*Taylor Swift*



 

Ich poste es heute schon mal dafür gibt es morgen keins ​


----------



## Devilfish (30 Nov. 2015)

Das lass ich garantiert länger als 2 Tage drin


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2015)

Tolle Idee und :thx: dir für Taylor :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Nov. 2015)

Devilfish schrieb:


> Das lass ich garantiert länger als 2 Tage drin



Kannst du ja auch bleibt ja dir überlassen


----------



## RoadDog (30 Nov. 2015)

super Idee :thumbup:

vielen dank für Taylor


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2015)

Schöner Start in den Tag. Danke schön für Taylor.


----------



## gdab (1 Dez. 2015)

Super Idee.:thumbup::thx:


----------



## salder (1 Dez. 2015)

Tolle Idee...


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 2​*
*Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2015)

Wow. Auch ein sehr schönes Motiv. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Death Row (2 Dez. 2015)

Oh Emma


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 3​*
*Kristen Stewart​*


​


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2015)

Hin und weg sein. Danke danke schön für Kristen.  :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Kristen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 4​*
*Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2015)

Wenn das so weitergeht mit den Hübschen...:drip:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 5​*
*Demi Lovato, Hailee Steinfeld, Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2015)

Danke FunkyCop für die hübschen Ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (5 Dez. 2015)

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2015)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (5 Dez. 2015)

Das wird ja immer besser :WOW:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 6

Lili Collins​*


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2015)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2015)

Danke schön für die süße Lili.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 7​*
*Laura Marano​*


​


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2015)

Mein neues Hintergrundbild. Danke schön.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## Death Row (7 Dez. 2015)

Wow! Hallo!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 8​*
*Caprice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für lecker Caprice


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2015)

Auch sehr schön. Vielen Dank.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 9

Selena Gomez​*


​


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2015)

FunkyCop Danke schön für die reizende Selena.


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Selena


----------



## derdude147 (9 Dez. 2015)

danke für die pics


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 10​**
Jennifer Lawrence​*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2015)

Einfach supi. Danke für Jennifer. :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Dez. 2015)

*Melissa Benoist(Supergirl)​*


​


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2015)

Super :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 12

Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Hailee


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2015)

Auch ein sehr schönes Motiv. Danke schön.


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2015)

*Sorry mein Freund,leider hab ich diesen Thread die ganzen Tage völlig übersehen,kann sein das es daran liegt das ich beruflich ziemlich eingespannt war,aber jetzt hab ich ja meinen Weihnachtsurlaub bis nach Neujahr... 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn,möchte mich aber trotzdem für die vielen Meisterwerke bis zum 12.Dezember recht herzlich bedanken,gruss Brian... :thumbup:​*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 13 
Happy Birthday und alles Gute zum 26. Geburtstag
Taylor Swift​*




 

 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Dez. 2015)

*Nachtrag:​*
*Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2015)

Ist denn heute schon Weihnachten? 4 x Taylor. Echt super. Danke schön dafür.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Dez. 2015)

frank63 schrieb:


> Ist denn heute schon Weihnachten? 4 x Taylor. Echt super. Danke schön dafür.




Ne aber ihr Geburtstag


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## RoadDog (13 Dez. 2015)

vielen dank Funky für die wunderschönen Wallis :thumbup:

auch hier noch mal 

Happy Birthday Taylor und alles Gute


----------



## Schweizer (13 Dez. 2015)

bin schon gespannt wer am 24ten Tag hier erscheint.
Tolle Idee, Super-thread! :thx: _Funky_


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2015)

*Hammermässig !!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
:thx: für die süsse Taylor sowie 'Happy Birthday' zu ihrem 26.Geburtstag :WOW:*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Dez. 2015)

Schweizer schrieb:


> bin schon gespannt wer am 24ten Tag hier erscheint.
> Tolle Idee, Super-thread! :thx: _Funky_



Ich weiß es ja selbst noch nicht  mache die Wallpaper eher spontan, dank der imusic Radio Show, gab es schon ein paar gute Motive, dachte schon das im Dezember nicht so viel los ist und ich viele alte Sachen bearbeiten müsste


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Dez. 2015)

*Tag 14

Taylor Swift​*




 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Dez. 2015)

Wird ab morgen hier fortgesetzt:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...art-international-edition-60.html#post2590223


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Taylor geht immer :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2015)

Besser kann der Tag nicht beginnen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Dez. 2015)

Hier geht es ab jetzt weiter:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...art-international-edition-60.html#post2591001


----------



## mollfried (15 Dez. 2015)

Super Idee .


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Dez. 2015)

Zur vollständigkeit poste ich doch nochmal den Rest hier rein und packe den Link unter meiner Sig:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------

